
Survey HN: Key Performance Indicators for SaaS Sales Funnels - samgetty
https://dislack.com/f/5ca0d11fca39822177af4d24
======
samgetty
Hey everyone, we want to do something that can help the community so we put
together a form to see what key performance indicators (KPI) you all focus on
within sales funnels. We will share the results here later!

